# Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen



## alexanderpirsch (3. Februar 2011)

wollten sonntag mit kutter von wismar raus.
nun die frage aller fragen, wo kann ich morgens am sonntag um 6 eine angelkarte erwerben?
habe immer was von tanke gelesen, aber welche und wo, sprich adresse?

würde mich um schnelle beiträgedazu freuen.
vllt trifft man sich ja mal beim kutterangeln.

alex


----------



## ceo101 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

schon mal beim kapitän nachgefragt? Hab mir da auch schonmal eine Ostsee Tageskarte gekauft...  (War damals (2005 oder so) auf der Eidum) Einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.

Und wenn das nicht hilft: Google Maps auf -> nach Tankstellen um Wismar suchen -> anrufen (bei den meisten steht ne Telefon Nummer)


----------



## Salty Waterboy (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

Moin, im Hafen ist ein Angelladen, der verkauft auch welche. Der ist in dem kleinen Hafen in dem die Fischerkutter liegen, wo auch sonntags Fischmarkt ist, von der Straße aus gesehen auf der linken Seite, hinter den Imbissen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen?

Gruß Belly


----------



## micha_2 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

der angelladen macht aber leider nich vor 8auf. in wismar gibts mehrer tanken musst mal googeln. die scheine gibts auf'n kutter nich mehr da sie dafür nen internetanschluss brauchen


----------



## alexanderpirsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

habeheute mit dem angelladen im westhafen telefoniert.
er kommt extra sonntag um 6 früh in den laden und gibt uns die karten raus.
das nenne ich mal service.
alex


----------



## micha_2 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

dann hat er sich gebessert. ich wollte so oft schon wattis bei ihm haben und die antwort war jedesmal ich mache erst um 8uhr auf


----------



## alexanderpirsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkarte wo in Wismar kaufen*

ja und Sonntags hat er ja eigentlich garnicht auf


----------

